# DAY TO REMEMBER



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Nathan Smith set up this trip for his Dad and Brother and boy did they have a good time. We started out right on the trout but a boat came through right over the fish and ended it early, no problem moved on and found some more. The trout were scattered and mixed in size but the action was steady. We had a nice mess on ice and Nathan wanted his dad to pull on some reds so off we went. They were a little hard to find only one or two at a time but we kept at it and filled the box with some beautiful reds. Great day father and sons that is what it is all about age does not matter.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADV.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.rtherbe-fishing.com


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

way to go capt!!! another good mess of fish and some happy customers!:clap


----------

